# Considering adding 0.5 to my mondo, bad idea? Wired? Anyone?



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello, 

So I got excellent advice on here principally from Wired but also many others. 

After measuring my feet I found the left 298mm and right 299 with a width of 112 for both. Wired suggested the Burton Photon Wides in 30 but having tried them I'm just not sure I'll spend enough time on the slopes to properly break them in. I'll be going on holiday in mid march for a couple weeks of riding and want to make sure I can enjoy it properly. I'll be aiming to keep these boots for many holidays after that of course. 

So given that I am just on the border of EE width I was considering getting a pair of Salomon Dialogue Wide in 30.5 instead? I've tried these on and they're more bearable out of the box than the 30.0 Photons. Should I go with the Dialogues for more immediate comfort or will they pack out so much that they'll be sloppy within days? 

I'm concerned the Burtons are not sized correctly and I cannot get a proper fit anywhere around here, although may travel to do it if I have to! 

So what would you guys do? Dialogue in 30.5 or Photons in 30? I'm right on the 30 so surely most people would prefer 0.5 leeway? It's still considerably smaller than my street shoe, not that that means much I know. 

Sorry, eternal indecisive person here!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You can heat mold boots to speed up the break in. The liners won't last as long relatively speaking but if out of the box comfort is your goal then that's the way to go if you want a more aggressive fit.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Photon 30, no question.



ridethecliche said:


> You can heat mold boots to speed up the break in. The liners won't last as long relatively speaking but if out of the box comfort is your goal then that's the way to go if you want a more aggressive fit.


Heat molding makes not difference to how long the liners last.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

As you've tried the Dialogue & the width was ok, I'd go with those if it were me.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

What's the problem? Are there hot spots or is it just uncomfortably tight? Those liners are meant to be heat molded around your foot. If there's hot spots, you can add extra room in there by putting some moleskin on your foot there. Boots usually pack out about full mondo size, at least half. If you size up now, they'll get sloppy later. You could size up, and just have adhesive foam and a heat gun at the ready for when they pack out. Correctly sized boots are just the first step of the journey.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SGboarder said:


> Heat molding makes not difference to how long the liners last.


Not sure that's entirely accurate. Doesn't heat molding essentially pack out a liner at pressure points to make it fit better. Breaking it in yourself takes 5-10 wears. So you lose some life maybe. 

Still not a good reason not to do it though!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat molding speeds up the break down of the boot. Sure it might get you a better break in fit but it's also not helping prolong the life of the boot. Same reason you never want to use a boot dryer that's heat focused as it kills the liner faster. 

My .02 don't up size you might just need a small heel wedge to pull your toe off the end a little bit.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your input, looks like the prevailing thought is to not size up with only Radialhead opting for the upsize. 

Wigmar, I've returned the boots now as I needed to within a certain time frame and felt bad wearing them too much so it's difficult to remember fully but they just felt extremely tight around the front of my big toe and the other two largest ones. Like it was pressing my nail into the skin. It was all pressure from the front on the toes. Don't think they were scrunched up, just severely constricted. Coming to think of it they might not have much movement upwards either! 

Heel wedge sounds like a plan, any particular size, I see 4mm and 6mm and stupid question but I assume these go under the footbed? 

Would I be ok to put in my superfeet green into these boots or would I be best starting with some fresh ones? Can you DIY insoles?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You can probably reuse your insoles if they're not really old.

I've seen people put the wedges in both places, but I liked them between the insole and the liner I think that's where Angry showed them to be put as well. If you're having a bit of heel lift, I'd put them between the liner and the insole, if you're comfortably in the heel pocket of the liner without the lift, then I'd definitely put them under the liner.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> You can probably reuse your insoles if they're not really old.
> 
> I've seen people put the wedges in both places, but I liked them between the insole and the liner I think that's where Angry showed them to be put as well. If you're having a bit of heel lift, I'd put them between the liner and the insole, if you're comfortably in the heel pocket of the liner without the lift, then I'd definitely put them under the liner.


Thanks that's helpful, now just got to decide on size of wedge as there are many sizes, maybe angry's video talks about that but I'm not sure I remember him doing so.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Just seen angry uses small lifts from tognar but these are actually 10mm so I'll have to look for larger than the 4 or 6s it seems. 

Thanks for your advice ride, it's very useful.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I got these in a small I believe. I was trying to fix heel lift but it created the issue of toe bang instead so they were pretty good about getting my toes back haha. I believe I bought a small. angry says he usually gets a small. 






Amazon.com : Covey Sports Ski and Snowboard Boot Heel Lift Pads - (Small) - Wedge Pad Inserts for Heel Lift and Impact Absorption (Sold in Pairs) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Covey Sports Ski and Snowboard Boot Heel Lift Pads - (Small) - Wedge Pad Inserts for Heel Lift and Impact Absorption (Sold in Pairs) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Put them under the footbed for what you're looking for, 4mm's will probably be more than enough.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Left-Moment said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I got excellent advice on here principally from Wired but also many others.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please point me to the thread where we did your images.

STOKED!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please point me to the thread where we did your images.
> 
> STOKED!


It was in my Snowboard thread but to save you time I have just re-posted the images below. Again, sorry for my horrible feet.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Put them under the footbed for what you're looking for, 4mm's will probably be more than enough.


Thanks Avram I appreciate that and great work on the boot fitting 101, they are so useful. Went and ordered 10mm lifts now but they are returnable so might just get 0.5mm instead, might get both and just see if I can get away with the smaller one if possible. They are 30 mondo so maybe proportionally 10mm is no big deal.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

10mm is hefty. Issue might be too much weight on your toes, like with too much fwd lean except you can't undo it. Hopefully it works for ya, but Id usually start small and go up from there for something like this.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

For heel lifts, I usually build one up with the adhesive foam I use. This let you get enough lift to get your toes outta the front liner without overdoing it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Great, so your length is definitely Mondopoint 300 or size 12 US. Had you posted images of width?


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Great, so your length is definitely Mondopoint 300 or size 12 US. Had you posted images of width?


Yes and I was just on 2E at 112mm. I remeasured all of these at night time and was still the same.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> 10mm is hefty. Issue might be too much weight on your toes, like with too much fwd lean except you can't undo it. Hopefully it works for ya, but Id usually start small and go up from there for something like this.


Yes I think it might be but they are the size in the boot fitting video so thought I should go for it. Anyway, I can return so might just get some other options so I have the full options.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> For heel lifts, I usually build one up with the adhesive foam I use. This let you get enough lift to get your toes outta the front liner without overdoing it.


Oh that's an idea, I don't have any so might start with a small heel lift of say 4mm and see if that works, although I like your idea more.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Great. You are in the ideal size in the Photon size 12 Wide. You won't want to size up. You had written that because you are on the line that possibly you should size up. That is incorrect. The total range is only 5mm. 296 to 300. You are at 298 and 299 which are comfortably within the range. The same is true of your width. This is not a performance fit. This is how snowboard boots are meant to fit. We hear these comments a lot with riders new to their Mondopoint size. It is an unusual feeling but unusual does not equal pain. Have them heat feat and go ride!

STOKED!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Great. You are in the ideal size in the Photon size 12 Wide. You won't want to size up. You had written that because you are on the line that possibly you should size up. That is incorrect. The total range is only 5mm. 296 to 300. You are at 298 and 299 which are comfortably within the range. The same is true of your width. This is not a performance fit. This is how snowboard boots are meant to fit. We hear these comments a lot with riders new to their Mondopoint size. It is an unusual feeling but unusual does not equal pain. Have them heat feat and go ride!
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks wired, I went for it and ordered them. Going to get a mild heel lift and get to work making them a bit more bearable in the immediate future.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I would not make any mods or additions until heat fit (with thin snowboarding socks) has been done and until you have a few days on the boots. Otherwise you will never know your baseline fit.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> I would not make any mods or additions until heat fit (with thin snowboarding socks) has been done and until you have a few days on the boots. Otherwise you will never know your baseline fit.


Thanks I didn't know that, I'll get them heat molded first and then go for the heel lift if that doesn't work. I should put my superfeet in though right? Or should I start again with the insoles? I've got a moderately high arch but do you know a tried and tested way to know which insoles to get? Think the superfeet have life in them but now don't trust the fitter. 

Thanks as always for your help, you're a forum legend!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

100% stock to begin with. It is not possible to make any sound judgment on a boot that has not yet been been heat fit. That should always be done first thing. 

STOKED!


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

If your mondo is 30.0 you want that. Why? Because you want to use those boots to ride on a board. If you aren't in to riding twins then 90% of boards will not fit a 305 without boot out. And you don't want boot out, so stick with 300's and keep trying to find the right last. It may not be Burton.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Paxford said:


> If your mondo is 30.0 you want that. Why? Because you want to use those boots to ride on a board. If you aren't in to riding twins then 90% of boards will not fit a 305 without boot out. And you don't want boot out, so stick with 300's and keep trying to find the right last. It may not be Burton.


Thanks bud, I actually Recieved them yesterday (photon wides) and can tell that they'll work and be much more comfortable than my k2s, only issue now is the potential manufacturering issue on one of the boots but that's another post altogether


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok so last question I promise. 

I don't have a shop nearby with heat molding facilities so if my only options were to try and do it DIY or to just wear them on the mountain and break them in that way what should I do? 

I know heat molding is optimal but we're talking a long drive to do so.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

You really want to have them professionally heat fit and before you ride. Break in is not at all the same as heat molding. It will never achieve the same result. Home molding ruins a lot of new boots. I could not suggest either of those options.

STOKED!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> You really want to have them professionally heat fit and before you ride. Break in is not at all the same as heat molding. It will never achieve the same result. Home molding ruins a lot of new boots. I could not suggest either of those options.
> 
> STOKED!


OK fair enough, thanks for your honesty.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I've done a couple of pairs at home in the fan oven, but only after checking the temperature with a test meter (I wouldn't trust the built-in settings). 100 degrees C for 12-15 minutes worked for me, but that in no way means you won't ruin your liners by doing the same.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Radialhead said:


> I've done a couple of pairs at home in the fan oven, but only after checking the temperature with a test meter (I wouldn't trust the built-in settings). 100 degrees C for 12-15 minutes worked for me, but that in no way means you won't ruin your liners by doing the same.


I also heat mine in my convection oven. It's on you if you over cook them though. If possible, I'd recommend bringing boots with you and trying for a heat fit at the resort.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> I've done a couple of pairs at home in the fan oven, but only after checking the temperature with a test meter (I wouldn't trust the built-in settings). 100 degrees C for 12-15 minutes worked for me, but that in no way means you won't ruin your liners by doing the same.


Thanks for that, it's certainly something I'd think about. Going to phone the nearest store 90 mins away to see if they do it but it seems a lot of time and effort to spend on using the right equipment.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I also heat mine in my convection oven. It's on you if you over cook them though. If possible, I'd recommend bringing boots with you and trying for a heat fit at the resort.


Thanks WigMar, I'm just not that sure the professional equipment looks all that good and so I'm tempted by this even though it goes against Wiredsport advice, which is basically sacrilege in my view. 

Thing is, you can be an idiot with whatever you're doing and so I can see people getting it wrong but also people like you getting it right.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is our heat fit FAQ thread.









Heat Fit FAQ - Love your feet


Heat Fit FAQ - Love Your Feet Greetings fellow foot lovers. As a die hard supporter of best-practice boot fitting everywhere, I wanted to share some thoughts on the heat fit process. What is a heat moldable liner? Heat moldable (AKA heat fit, AKA thermofit, AKA thermoform) liners are made...




www.snowboardingforum.com





STOKED!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Left-Moment said:


> Thanks WigMar, I'm just not that sure the professional equipment looks all that good and so I'm tempted by this even though it goes against Wiredsport advice, which is basically sacrilege in my view.
> 
> Thing is, you can be an idiot with whatever you're doing and so I can see people getting it wrong but also people like you getting it right.


I live in Colorado, with access to many shops with heat molding gear. I chose to mold my own boots for a couple of reasons. First, I felt odd buying boots online for the best price, and coming in to a shop to heat mold boots they didn't sell. Second, every time I've tried to mold boots at a shop they want to do it wrong, and there's pressure to use things I don't want like thick socks, toe caps and ramps. Third, I really love to tinker with my gear and I enjoyed the stressful process of heating my liners in my oven. Maybe BootFit 101 has me feeling a little overconfident, but my boots feel great! If you do it yourself, convection ovens are better than regular. Let the oven sit at the temp you want for awhile so it's more stable. Put the liners on a cool rack that's been hanging out outside the hot oven. EVA puts off a smell when it's hot, and it gets puffy and squishy when it's ready. That's what you're looking for. Don't overcook the liner, and don't blame me if you do. Good luck DIYer.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Honestly, if we had new riders try to mold their boots in a traditional (not convection) oven we would get a bunch of ruined liners and a bunch of liners that had not been molded at all or incompletely molded (very common). The result would be better with convection ovens, but their would still be a lot of mishaps. You aren't inconveniencing a shop by bringing in your boots. They do this type of thing all day long. These services bring bodies through the doors. Retailers are always looking for ways to do this. It is incredibly cheap in relation to advertising. Just ask for what you want. They should be pleased to oblige.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Honestly, if we had new riders try to mold their boots in a traditional (not convection) oven we would get a bunch of ruined liners and a bunch of liners that had not been molded at all or incompletely molded (very common). The result would be better with convection ovens, but their would still be a lot of mishaps. You aren't inconveniencing a shop by bringing in your boots. They do this type of thing all day long. These services bring bodies through the doors. Retailers are always looking for ways to do this. It is incredibly cheap in relation to advertising. Just ask for what you want. They should be pleased to oblige.

STOKED!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I live in Colorado, with access to many shops with heat molding gear. I chose to mold my own boots for a couple of reasons. First, I felt odd buying boots online for the best price, and coming in to a shop to heat mold boots they didn't sell. Second, every time I've tried to mold boots at a shop they want to do it wrong, and there's pressure to use things I don't want like thick socks, toe caps and ramps. Third, I really love to tinker with my gear and I enjoyed the stressful process of heating my liners in my oven. Maybe BootFit 101 has me feeling a little overconfident, but my boots feel great! If you do it yourself, convection ovens are better than regular. Let the oven sit at the temp you want for awhile so it's more stable. Put the liners on a cool rack that's been hanging out outside the hot oven. EVA puts off a smell when it's hot, and it gets puffy and squishy when it's ready. That's what you're looking for. Don't overcook the liner, and don't blame me if you do. Good luck DIYer.


Hey WigMar, I found your post encouraging and although it'll enrage wired and goes against his considerable expertise I'm very tempted to try it, of course once I have two thermometers to keep track of my fan oven (think that's what it's Brits call a convection oven). 

What temp would you go for with the imprint 3 liners? 

P. S completely at my own risk and apologies to wired.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Sorry Wired. I also support people going into shops and getting properly fitted. For the determined DIYer though... 

From Intuition Liners themselves, their heat stacks are usually set to 119c, or 246f. I've also seen it recommended that you put the liner in the oven on a wooden cutting board instead of just on the rack. I was planning on trying that if I go this DIY route again. Once the hot liner is on your foot, you can slip some nylons or a plastic bag around the outside of the liner to help it slide into the shell easily without bunching or folding. This is the largest thing to watch out for besides overcooking the liners.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Sorry Wired. I also support people going into shops and getting properly fitted. For the determined DIYer though...
> 
> From Intuition Liners themselves, their heat stacks are usually set to 119c, or 246f. I've also seen it recommended that you put the liner in the oven on a wooden cutting board instead of just on the rack. I was planning on trying that if I go this DIY route again. Once the hot liner is on your foot, you can slip some nylons or a plastic bag around the outside of the liner to help it slide into the shell easily without bunching or folding. This is the largest thing to watch out for besides overcooking the liners.


Great tip, I might have a dry run with my old liners to see how it works before going ahead. I've also seen the cutting board method so might use that too. I'll let you know if I go for it!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

What’s the point of risking the oven method when you can just bring to a shop and do it the recommended way?


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> What’s the point of risking the oven method when you can just bring to a shop and do it the recommended way?


This has already been covered but comes down to distance to a shop and how professional the shop is. It's a long way to a shop here and they are probably not the best seen as they mostly fit boots for a comfort 6 day a year crowd. Yes I could instruct them how to do it but then all I'm going 3hr round trip for is the glorified boot dryers they use.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

A bit overdue but COVID got in the way and have only just got to use my 'brand new' photons in the past couple of weeks. Unfortunately on the right foot only I have developed Morton's neuroma i.e 'Morton's neuroma, also called intermetatarsal neuroma, is the thickening of tissue in your toe. This tissue is next to a nerve. Pressure against the nerve irritates it and causes pain. You might be walking along and feel a pain near the ball of your foot, like there's a little pebble inside your shoe.'

I have managed to ride quite a few days on my holiday but have been in constant discomfort on my right foot and I'm certain it's due to this boot as it's not something I've had before.

I seriously think I have the wrong size now but failing that what can I do to remedy this? Will a professional boot molding help and if so does anyone know if a ski shop can cope with this as this is all I have in resort (mittersill, Austria).

I only have a few days left in my holiday but I want to sort this if possible now otherwise I might have to give up on these boots, something I don't want to do.

When I put my feet in the boot without the liner there is space to move around but the liner itself feels way too tight when out of the boot. Anyway, any more advice very welcome.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Left-Moment said:


> A bit overdue but COVID got in the way and have only just got to use my 'brand new' photons in the past couple of weeks. Unfortunately on the right foot only I have developed Morton's neuroma i.e 'Morton's neuroma, also called intermetatarsal neuroma, is the thickening of tissue in your toe. This tissue is next to a nerve. Pressure against the nerve irritates it and causes pain. You might be walking along and feel a pain near the ball of your foot, like there's a little pebble inside your shoe.'
> 
> I have managed to ride quite a few days on my holiday but have been in constant discomfort on my right foot and I'm certain it's due to this boot as it's not something I've had before.
> 
> ...


Cut an X in the liner where the pebble is, or simply remove a portion of liner. Or build up the area around the pebble with socks, clothe, whatever and do another heat mold to push that area out even further to accommodate the pebble. If you cut the liner and get water intrusion at that point then tape the outside of the liner.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey


Paxford said:


> Cut an X in the liner where the pebble is, or simply remove a portion of liner. Or build up the area around the pebble with socks, clothe, whatever and do another heat mold to push that area out even further to accommodate the pebble. If you cut the liner and get water intrusion at that point then tape the outside of the liner.


Hey Paxford cheers for the quick reply to this old thread. I don't think I was clear in my post. The inner boot being so small be and tight has pressed against my toes so much that it has created the feeling of having a pebble under the ball of my foot and not that I developed this condition first. So basically the boot is so tight it hurts my feet and makes them numb.

Regardless I think I might have a go at cutting them slightly but thought something less drastic might be possible first. Going to go to a ski fitter tomorrow and see if they can suggest anything but not holding my breath.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If you haven't heat molded them yet that will definitely help. Boot fitter tomorrow should help a lot too.

A few years ago, I was extremely fortunate to buy a set of boots on sale that I would have returned if I judged them by how they fit on day 5. I would have described them just like you did - the numbness they caused after two runs made my feet fall asleep and feel like they were soaking wet. But I was already committed and decided to do the heat mold (helped a bunch but still not entirely comfortable) and then tough it out and see what happened. Luckily they fit perfectly after a few more days, and for about 60 more days after that.

That break-in period is a literal and figurative pain but if you've gone this far, heat mold and go to a fitter and you will probably end up with boots that will fit you perfectly for years.

It sucks that we can't try boots out for 7-10 days and return them, so getting the right fit in boots tends to be a lot of guess work.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

drblast said:


> If you haven't heat molded them yet that will definitely help. Boot fitter tomorrow should help a lot too.
> 
> A few years ago, I was extremely fortunate to buy a set of boots on sale that I would have returned if I judged them by how they fit on day 5. I would have described them just like you did - the numbness they caused after two runs made my feet fall asleep and feel like they were soaking wet. But I was already committed and decided to do the heat mold (helped a bunch but still not entirely comfortable) and then tough it out and see what happened. Luckily they fit perfectly after a few more days, and for about 60 more days after that.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^ is true for me too. I have an amazing pair of boots with maybe 50 days +- on them. They weren’t fun the first 5-10 days or so.

I will admit I forced my wife into a pair of Ride Cadence properly mondo sized and after 50 days she still complains. There is nothing wrong with a Ride Cadence boot, it’s just the wrong boot for her ankle shape. She cut that part of the liner a bit and it helps, so much that she is now sloppy in that boot and we bought her some Adidas to try next. It’s an expensive endeavor but if your serious about riding it’s worth it. In the end she begrudgingly respects a performance fit because she knows how much response she loses without it, but we still look for an even better match to her foot AND ankle.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

So I couldn't get them heat moulded where I was but even so I don't think they would ever work for me. I'm back from my holiday now and haven't put these boots on for two weeks and my foot still isn't right with numbness on the ball of the feet. I know what it's like to break in properly sized boots as I did this with my 30 Mondo K2 Maysis and it was agony for days but turned out well in the end. With these it started bad and just got worse. Even after 13 days of riding my toes were painful and I developed the Morton's neuroma I mention and still have.

I guess maybe these particular boots are just not for me, never mind I'll have to try again for next year.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

On a related point does anyone know if you can put a 31 Mondo liner in a 30 boot? Specifically on the 2020 Burton photon wide? Seems I have enough space in the boot without the liner whereas when I put the liner on outside the boot it's just so small and obvious it isn't fitting. Would there be enough space to fit the liner from the next size up?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Left-Moment said:


> On a related point does anyone know if you can put a 31 Mondo liner in a 30 boot? Specifically on the 2020 Burton photon wide? Seems I have enough space in the boot without the liner whereas when I put the liner on outside the boot it's just so small and obvious it isn't fitting. Would there be enough space to fit the liner from the next size up?


It's not hard to squish the foam liner in, but the foam will compress from the shape of the boot shell and can only expand inward. Not good news for your feet. Again, the best bet would be to aggressively heat mold, to try to mold the liner to the shell as well as your feet. But then it defeats the purpose of putting in the larger liner in the first place.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I had Ride Fuse 275 mondo and both my feet are exactly that length. A break in period and then they were great. I tried Burton Ion in 275 and there is no way they would ever fit with any amount of breaking in. I Got 280 Ions and they are around the same length (inside) as the 275 Ride boots. My (probably unpopular) opinion is that Burton boots are internally slightly shorter size for size with other brands. Could be a result of the footprint reduction technology. It's the easiest way to claim your boots are shorter than your competitors. Just make them actually a bit shorter.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Kevington said:


> I had Ride Fuse 275 mondo and both my feet are exactly that length. A break in period and then they were great. I tried Burton Ion in 275 and there is no way they would ever fit with any amount of breaking in. I Got 280 Ions and they are around the same length (inside) as the 275 Ride boots. My (probably unpopular) opinion is that Burton boots are internally slightly shorter size for size with other brands. Could be a result of the footprint reduction technology. It's the easiest way to claim your boots are shorter than your competitors. Just make them actually a bit shorter.


I think this may be spot on! I know that with my K2s in the same size I was in agony for about a week but they eventually broke in and felt fine. There is no way these will be long enough even after wearing for weeks as the liner simply doesn't have the necessary space for my foot length. I might be best off just writing these off and going for the next Mondo up. It is a shame but I cannot suffer like I did for those two weeks again. I am still in discomfort two weeks on!


----------

